# Website I visit attacking Calvinism



## ReformedWretch (Oct 2, 2004)

Using this sites info;

http://www.biblelife.org/calvinism.htm


----------



## Scot (Oct 2, 2004)

Yeah, I see that they advertise Dave Hunt's book on calvinism at the bottom of the page. I'd dierct them towards the new book by James White and Dave Hunt. I haven't read it but I'm sure James demolishes Hunt's arguements.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 2, 2004)

I own that book but haven't read much yet. Very good so far though and in my opinion Hunt does a poor job.


----------



## cupotea (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, I also just found a website that absolutely blew my mind, it's so funny!
I just barely finished wiping the tears of laughter from my eyes. Check it out, if you dare! [Cue the Scary music!]

http://www.geocities.com/calvinismheresy/calvinismmain.html

I'm just warning you, you'll probably laugh so hard that you will suffer a mild stroke, and you may never run out of laughing tears... Okay, I'm playing it up big-time, but hey - I can't help it! Just the pictures on the sight and the animation of Servetus burning are enough of a reason to go!


----------



## daveb (Oct 19, 2004)

Whew! That was hilarious! :bigsmile:

Hard to believe these guys are serious. You're right, the animations alone are worth going to the site. I also found the number of dead links funny as well....must be a top-notch page.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 19, 2004)

lo, WHAT is that first picture of? Bigfoot?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> lo, WHAT is that first picture of? Bigfoot?


Actually that is "Saturn devouring his children" and what that has to do with Calvinism? Who knows???? Just a cheap attempt to manipulate peoples emotions.


----------



## inspector (Oct 20, 2004)

That site looked just plain silly.


----------



## no1special18 (Nov 8, 2004)

The great part is that we are not just heretics, we are blasphemous heretics. It gets better, were not just a blasphemous heretics, we hold to the superfeation of heresies. Speaking of Dead links, the one that said "Calvinism refuted by the Bible," should it not tell people something that it is not even there, rather it is "coming soon." If nothing else, the sight it good to go to and get a laugh. Although, seriously, I felt bad for the guy who wrote the article "from a former Calvinist" (or something like that). I am really not trying to sound prideful, but how do you go from having a good solid Biblical foundation, to holding up Pinnock as a great theological read. 

By the way, quick note on the earlier mentioned book, "Debating Calvinism." I realize that I am biased, but White definitely won the debate. If you want a sum up of all of Dave Hunts arguments, I will attempt to give you one.

Summation of Hunt's arguments:
1.) God is Love
2.) God is Love
3.) God is Love

-while true, hardly convincing argument against reformed theology. :bigsmile:


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 17, 2004)

The sad thing is that Calvin did have people burned at the stake. This comes up often with armenianist families and the groups that they are part of. I try to explain it as Calvin was a man and I did not agree with everything he did. But it is understandable (in their theology) that Calvin was a monster (not that I think he was...I honestly don't know, I wasn't alive)


----------



## sastark (Dec 17, 2004)

Actually, Calvin did not have any one burned at the stake. The government of the City of Geneva did. Calvin was not on the "city counsel." Calvin actually urged the one heretic who was executed in Geneva, to leave the city, but he refused. But, Calvin is not the one who is responsible for the execution of anyone within Geneva.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> Actually, Calvin did not have any one burned at the stake. The government of the City of Geneva did. Calvin was not on the "city counsel." Calvin actually urged the one heretic who was executed in Geneva, to leave the city, but he refused. But, Calvin is not the one who is responsible for the execution of anyone within Geneva.



Quite right. It's important to set the record straight. Calvin was not a blood-thirsty ogre. He believed in the enforcement of the Ten Commandments by the civil magistrate, of course, like most godly men of his age and some godly men of our age. But Servetus brought his own death upon himself and it cannot be rightly laid at Calvin's feet.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 17, 2004)

I sent this guy an e-mail and asked him to discuss his views, I never got a response from him.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 17, 2004)

Thank you all for setting the record straight for me. And all this time I thought this! Whew!

BTW, why was Servetus burned (and don't say heresy...I want to know WHAT heresy in particular)?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Thank you all for setting the record straight for me. And all this time I thought this! Whew!
> 
> BTW, why was Servetus burned (and don't say heresy...I want to know WHAT heresy in particular)?



Servetus was guilty of denying the Trinity and denying justification by faith alone. He was arrested by Roman Catholic authorities for the first heresy but he escaped. Then he foolishly went to Geneva and was caught, and convicted of both heresies, and compounded his errors by arguing for pantheism during the trial, and was finally sentenced to death. Denial of the Trinity was a capital crime from both a Roman Catholic and a Protestant perspective. He was impenitent and bold in his ungodly assertions. See the Westminster Confession, Chap. 20, Sec. IV, for the Reformed understanding of how to deal with heretics. See this article for a good report on the history of the event in question: http://www.gospelcom.net/chi/DAILYF/2003/10/daily-10-27-2003.shtml

[Edited on 18-12-2004 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Craig (Dec 18, 2004)

I think I read in the Institutes Calvin recounting Servetus referring to the Trinity as a three headed "monster"...I read that somewhere...the man was an enemy of God.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 18, 2004)

Good Article


----------



## Peter (Dec 18, 2004)

Servetus called the trinity "a three-headed Cerberus",a hell-hound. He was an incorrigible blasphemer and went to the stake deservedly see Zech 13 & Deu 13:6 and G. Gillespie, "Wholesome Severity" and http://p069.ezboard.com/ftheauthorizedversion83540frm43.showMessage?topicID=27.topic for more of Servetus' putrid blasphemy.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 18, 2004)

It's really telling (no matter what you think of Geneva's action or Calvin's role in it) that here, we have ONE case of condemnation, 

--by a duly seated court of law
--with a full proceeding
--including a defense
--in public
--in the venue the defendant preferred (he at least believed he would get a fair hearing in Geneva but not from the catholics)
--in a jurisdiction that had already tried him, found him guilty and _banished him_ rather than execute him (his return violated the terms of his parole)

Can we go on???

Meanwhile, for the RC side, we have:
--St. Bartholomew's Day massacre
--slaughter of the Peidmontese (Waldensians)
--other "open seasons" on Protestants
--confiscation / theft of property from Protestants under ban
--Star-chamber secret trials
--defenses forbidden
--hundreds burned at the stake, strangled, drawn & quartered, etc.
--torture

Can we go on???


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> It's really telling (no matter what you think of Geneva's action or Calvin's role in it) that here, we have ONE case of condemnation,
> 
> --by a duly seated court of law
> ...



That is the best I have ever heard.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> ...



 Well put.


----------



## bigheavyq (Jan 7, 2005)

has anyone done a review on lawerence vance's book the other side of calvinism. it was mentioned in this website many anti calvinists swear by it.


----------

